# Labeling Soap



## wahally (Jan 13, 2010)

I am just getting started making soap.  Do yall order your labels from a company that prints them for you or do you use a software program and print them yourself?  Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Ally


----------



## llineb (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi Ally, i use www.avery.com.  I buy my "Avery" labels at Walmart and use the "design on line" part of the Avery website. When you click on the option it allows you to "enhance" design your own creation.  Most of the labels are a little big but you can just design your label and cut it out smaller to put on the soap.  You can add pictures or use the graphics they have already on file.  Also you can change the background color and styles of your lettering.  You can go and check it out and try it without buying the labels.  Just go to the site, choose design and print online and then choose mailing labels and pick a 2x4 one and practice. They will save to your desktop and you can print them out as needed.  I also make my business cards here. The only drawback is that they are not glossy and the ink will bleed if it gets wet.  I don't usually have this happen often.

If you want to load graphics to put on the cards i get some from www.dreamtimes.com.  Avery will then let you put them on the labels from your desktop if you chose the option "add image."

hope this helps and isn't confusing. :0)
Lara


----------



## Candybee (Jan 14, 2010)

I also use the Avery DesignPro program to design my own labels. Its a free program you can download. I usually buy my labels from www.labelsbythesheet.com

I think if you are just starting out doing it on your own would be the way to go. Until you start selling you don't know how big your market is yet or what sells or doesn't so its best not to overspend at the beginning. Especially on labels. Just making soap can be an expensive habit.

But one we all love! (and are hooked on!!)


----------



## agriffin (Mar 1, 2010)

I use onlinelabels.com

You can order a bunch or just a couple of sheets.  They provide you with templates you can use to design and also have a design program, which I've never used...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2010)

I order from onlinelabels.com as well.  Great customer service answered all my questions about shipping to Canada. Have not used there program for my labels I have been using Avery's design pro program.


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 13, 2010)

I use avery for all my labels, they are easy to use. You can be very creative once you learn how to use the downloaded software.


----------



## RikRaks (Apr 7, 2010)

I hate tochime in.....it's just me.... If you are gonna label make sure you buy insurance.


----------



## dagmar88 (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't suppose the topic starter is ready to sell her soaps since she just started out?
She might just want to lable them for herself and as gifts...

But you're right; no one should start selling without being properly insured.


----------

